# Homemade Tools >  Welder rebuild from old parts, its a rescue

## timc_doc

Attachment 406 Heat selector rebuild/cleaning I think these are Linde 225 bits but not sure
 Pile of parts, running at 1/4 power fleshing out some details
 almost welds chain even at this reduced power better get back to googling parts & schematics. I will probably donate this to a starving artist in AZ

----------

Jon (Mar 8, 2013),

kbalch (Mar 7, 2013)

----------


## timc_doc

I'm looking for generic(any) schematics that show how a small ?single? turn ?current sense winding on the main xformer is used. Also pictures of how ca 1965 HF arc start is added.

----------


## kbalch

Hi,

This welder restoration looks like a neat project. Two questions:

What type of welder is it?What was the main objective of the project (simple resto, improved function, etc.)?

Thanks!

Ken

----------


## timc_doc

I have no idea, judging from the knobs & number of positions and various markings its most of the welder part of a Linde 225 (- the wirefeed?) I intend to get this working enough as a stick welder and donate it to a starving artist
 this is one of the caps 0.1uF from either the workpiece clamp to ground or from the stick part to ground. Made of Aluminum, 4mil mylar and packing tape.  now running with 240v and more of the bits bolted together. I have a 1963 Lincoln working stick for loose inspiration on the schematic, but it would be nice to find a real schematic googling parts hasnt worked yet

 The Grey 'Motorola' cabinet will be the welder cabinet.
 Wheels from a red wagon sitting outside until the wood rotted. The axles and wheels are good, These will be wheels for the welder

----------


## Jon

Thanks timc_doc! This one has been added to our Electrical category, and to your homemade tools page: timc_doc's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Stick Welder Rebuild  by timc_doc 

tags:
stick welder

----------

